# World Wide Knit In Public Day



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

Does anyone know if there's a group hosting WWKIP in the Portland, Oregon/Vancouver, Washington area this year?


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

what is the date?


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

What is the date and is anyone in the UK or N Ireland taking part. I would like to join one in Co Down if one has been organized. Or where do they usually take place? Thank you.


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

June 14-22.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Sarahwe, I think we should arrange one. I was thinking about looking on Ravelry to see what the other groups in our area are doing. I wonder what knittingagain is thinking.


----------



## lkirby (Oct 12, 2013)

"World Wide" says it all. Grab your supplies and knit in public. Maybe make a sign with World Wide Knitting Day on it to explain what you are doing. An added thought. . .bring some extra supplies and ask people to join you. I will call the local Hobby Lobby, Micheals and Jo Annes and ask them to post a sign on their 'info board'. Close to my home is a VERY large mall (Gurnee Mills). That's where I plan to 'camp out' for the day. Creat your own "Knit-Together".


----------



## crafty4231 (May 12, 2012)

Check this link out. It has KIP days all over the world. Maybe you will find something near you.

http://www.wwkipday.com/find-a-kip/

Sandy


----------



## KathrynJG (May 23, 2013)

Sarahwe said:


> Does anyone know if there's a group hosting WWKIP in the Portland, Oregon/Vancouver, Washington area this year?


I live in downtown Portland and haven't heard of any yet. If either one of us hears something, let's share info. I've tried to rev up others to have a group before but never had much interest. I did the same thing in Washington, DC where I used to live and though I know lots of knitters, never saw a group KIP day there either. I think it might be that people just individually go out and KIP.


----------



## GrannyakaGG (Dec 3, 2012)

I live in in the Portland area. I would love participate in a group and knit in public. I think the dates are June 14th and 15th. If I hear of anything I will post it.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

When I checked on Ravelry, I found a post from 5 years ago that stated pioneer Courthouse Square on Saturday. A search did not bring up anything for this year. My vision would be for a KAL at a Starbucks with a Knitting Paradise.com sign. What about meeting at a Clackamas Starbucks?


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

seedstitch said:


> Sarahwe, I think we should arrange one. I was thinking about looking on Ravelry to see what the other groups in our area are doing. I wonder what knittingagain is thinking.


Wouldn't that be fun??!!


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Here's the current news for World Wide Knitting in Public week. Hope it helps.

http://web.mail.comcast.net/zimbra/mail?app=mail#6


----------

